# Where to buy pre-made leaders that work that you can afford



## Backlash (Jun 11, 2008)

:banghead:usaflag:doh


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

What are you fishing for? I doubt very seriously if more than 1 in 10 members of this site ever buy pre made leaders. Actually, for many species, I don't even use a leader.

Let me know what kind of tackle you'll be using and what you intend to catch and I'll teach you to make a better leader than you can buy.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

what kind of leader do you need made?


----------



## Backlash (Jun 11, 2008)

i dont know how to make leaders, i want to fish for kings, pomps, reds, flounder, etc. ,

but really dont know what i need to use, i have got the fever bad !!!


----------



## tcsurfisher (Jan 30, 2008)

check out my post on surf questions and answers


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Backlash (6/11/2008)*i dont know how to make leaders, i want to fish for kings, pomps, reds, flounder, etc. ,
> 
> but really dont know what i need to use, i have got the fever bad !!!


Store bought leaders:banghead:banghead:banghead:nonono no need.


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

For Pompano, Redfishor Flounder, you don't really need a leader. None of them are going to bite you off. Unfortunately, you will get bit off by Bluefish, Mackerel and occasionally by Ladyfish while fishing forFlounder, Redfish or Pompano. I tie my lure or hook on using a double line Clinch Knot. I double my line using a 4 pass Surgeon's Knot (Identical to a Spider Hitch but less operator error prone.)

If Iam fishing from a boat, my Kayak or wading, I use wire only if targeting Mackerel or Kingfish. I use single strand wire if live baiting. Learnhow to twist and break wire. Use #3-5 for live baiting and #7-9 for trolling. 

I use18# test 7-Strand wire when fishing a Jerk Jigger (Gotcha) or jigs forMackerel or Bluefish. Learn how to tie a Bristol knot for tying mono to wire. I sometimes tie a small snap to the end of the 7-Strand using a Figure 8 Knot or a 2 turn Trilene Knot. I seldom use sleeves. 

For inshore fishing I use 8# test Trilene XT or 8# Stren Dura Tuff 90% of the time with no leader. For Tarpon fishing, I use 20# test Stren Dura Tuff or 20# Trilene XT with a leader of 30# test Dura Tuff or XT.


----------

